
Interview with Richard Miller, President of Olin College of Engineering - andars
http://nautil.us/issue/40/learning/ingenious-richard-k-miller
======
andars
"If you think about what engineers do, they are people that create new things
that change the world. So we’ve concluded that an engineer is a person who
envisions what’s never been and then does whatever it is to make it happen."

Certainly a bit different than the traditional conception of an engineer, but
I'm a fan.

